# Surrey Car Meet - Saturday 4th November 10am



## m3csl (May 3, 2017)

Saturday 4th November Surrey Car Meet brings you breakfast club at Westerham Brewery.
--------------------------------------
After the success of the last meet in October we have the whole of Westerham Brewery, breakfast and drinks will be available.

We had over 80 cars at our last event. Including: Porsche's, Noble's, Lamborghini's, Classics, GTRs, M5 M2 & M3s, RS6s, AMGs and many more.

All cars are welcome, just turn up and park. 

Time: 10am-1pm

Location: Westerham Brewery Tap Room & Shop
Beggars Lane, Westerham, Kent, TN16 1QP

Please conduct yourselves with respect for local residents.

Location: westerhambrewery.co.uk

FB Event page: https://en-gb.facebook.com/events/485109485208861/


----------

